# Julie Kedzie vs. Tonya Evinger



## Hand Sword (Jan 26, 2008)

It's on Shotime right now!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 26, 2008)

Tonya tapped Julie out via rear naked choke in 1:43 of the 1st round.

Congrats Tonya.

Also announced: Ken Shamrock is fighting again March 8th in England. He's back in shape and fighting at heavyweight.
Plus, Kimbo Slice will be fighting Tank Abbot. Kimbo is that large Street Fighter that starred in many street videos, destroying people.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 26, 2008)

Kimbo Slice vs Tank Abbot...  I think I'll stick with watching chimps fight on Animal Planet that night.  It'll probably be a better technical display.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Always good when the girls show how well they can fight!
Ken Shamrock is fighting Robert 'Buzz' Berry on Cage Rage.
Go Buzz! he demonstrates by the way everything I've tried to tell you guys about fighters, he's one of the nicest people around, no ego and has time for everyone, I really hope he wins.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2008)

I missed it but now that I know I'll try to tape a repeat!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> Tonya tapped Julie out via rear naked choke in 1:43 of the 1st round.
> 
> Congrats Tonya.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.elitexc.com/events/upcoming
This is on February 16th. Also advertised on that show is Gary Turner v Antonio Silva however on Tuesday (22nd Jan) Gary learnt from the Elite XC website that he had been dropped from the show for no apparent reason. Naturally he's very upset about this as he is a professional fighter and had put his normal work as an architect to one side and had gone into full time training including time with the British Army Boxing team. A contract was agreed and signed by both parties so this whole situation is inexplicable. Gary known as Smiler is now seriously out of pocket with his fiancee having to carry the day to day costs of living for them.
Now, there are big rumours that the fight against Silva has been given to Ricco Rodiguez who is taking part in a "Celebrity Rehab" reality show starting in the States this week!! Are we being cynical in thinking this has anything to do with Smiler being dropped?


----------

